# remnants of T>N>C>C>a>F>Club at kent lake thurs aug 4th



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

we shall be at kent..chasing the elusive "kumma Kent Nessie" :yikes:


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Might want to check Craigs pockets!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

his pockets aye, catfish? I am always leery of getting that close..always seems to be something moving around in them!  .........Anyway, it was Kumma, wench and i last night..we arrived later but saw craigs big ol monster truck in the parkin lot.Our day started a little rough..had to make 3 moves to find a launch deep enough to float the alumacraft off of trailer, then insult to injury, one twist of the key told of a dead battery(friggin 90 is not half the engine the 40 was)so a quick change of the startin battery for one of the trollin motor batteries we were on our way , finally, at 5;25. The hunt for "KUMMA KENT NESSIE" was on. Water temps at the surface ranged from 82 to 84, wind was whippin pretty decent out of the south, water clarity was 'fair' at best...water levels down 8 inches to a foot or so, weeds were as much trouble floating as they were attached...4 other boats dotted the horizon, our first pass we encountered Craig worming and flyrodding the gills and bass with some success, about an hour in, Wench thought she hooked "nessie' after a long fight(4 or 5 minutes, maybe..lol) a slender gar revealed itself along with a huge clump of weeds..rats!!.The next 2 hours brought a few 'bumps' and 1 nice pumpkinseed who measured 9 inches when he hit the livewell. Then about 8;00 ,action picked up, every 5 mins. thereafter a bucketmouth was being scooped from the lake. nuttin of size, 2 lbs 1 oz. the largest(all released) they came on baby n gelcoat finish of blue/yellow and all yellow,colorado blade spinnerbait. Arriving at dock(and releasing our lone prize) Craig conversed with us about similar action and the next boat landing said the same..we spoke of the eyes that eluded all of us, the other boat mentioned they have much better luck with them in the early morn here. Shore fisherman talked only of small panfish...a dozen or so cormorants were noticed and quite a few were actively attempting feeding activity..ah well after recharging a couple of batteries today, we may have to prepare for an early morning assault on nessie...lol..too bad dr wink and gillgitter aren't around the panfish action seems to be heating up at the kensington metro park!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

The panfish were definatly biting last night. I forgot to mention last night bill that my favorite little bay where said carp was hooked a couple of weeks ago was completly weeded over. Actually quite a bit of the water was covered in surface weeds and gooey alge crap. My biggest gil just shy of 9" was landed with a gold bead headed fly as well as a 5" small mouth :lol: . After losing dozens of worms to the little buggers I had no choice but to use the fly rod. Im thinkin from now on the fly rod will be my first choice for gills at kent for a while. Hey Rick if I get another 12" perch you can be certain where its going.  

Craig


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

headed back over to hunt "kumma kent nessie" this mornin craig should be launching o dark thirty and using west launch see if its any deeper.........


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Way to early for me. How did things go any luck with the eyes? I did some shore fishing tonight mainly smallies and lots of sunfish mixed in with 30-40 skeeter bites.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

well we still didn't find any eyes, but wench was slayin the gills and largies..lol..lotsa folks out and everyone was getting bass..biggest she took was around 16" all yellow gelcoat baby n did the trick..freaky year..those baby n's hadn't produced much inthe past few years, but this year it seems like filet mignon to those kent lake bucketmouths. west launch is as shallow as east..5;45 a.m. it is a sucker to even find the slip to launch from..lol water temp still persisting 82/83..guess we are gonna have to wait for the water temp to drop 10 degrees or so b4 the eyes and pike turn on there...


----------

